# Caue and Oak's Snow Romp



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great photos. We're about to do the same thing. (Would rather be in Maine, though) 

SJ


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like what we dd yesterday! Personally, I'm counting down the days until spring. :bowl:


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Our goldens just love their snow. They look like they had a blast!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

What fun! I just love to see the joy that Goldens see in snow. I wish I had the same joy when it comes to the white stuff... brrrrr! Nice shots!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like they had a great time. I especially love the 2nd shot, nice angle, looks like a great place to walk in the snow amonst the huge evergreens.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow Rob, that's some serious snow the boys are playing in, woohoo looks like fun !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow.....boating and islands in the summer....and lots of snow in the winter. Those two have it made!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh man, you guys have a LOT of snow!! They are so lucky and look like they are living it up!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like Caue is getting ready to take off flying in the first picture. Love Oakly in the second picture. That is alot of snow you have and we are so jealous.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

FranH said:


> Wow.....boating and islands in the summer....and lots of snow in the winter. Those two have it made!


Those two do have it made! 

Thanks for sharing the pics, Rob!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a lot of snow! We are quite jealous over here! It's a GReat life for Oakly and Caue!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

great pics and beautiful pups!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, looks like they had a great time! The boys are so handsome!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob I have to say you have some lucky dogs! Your pictures speak volumes, the time and attention you spend on those beautiful boys. Summer and winter your boys have the best of both worlds. They LOVE life and it shines! I always look forward to seeing them. You are a great dog dad. I am so glad that Caue was able to find his way into your home and heart. Everyone benefited from his addition to be sure. 

Beautiful pictures as always!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like Caue & Oakley had a really great time in the snow! Jupiter did, too, and now I am kicking myself for not taking pictures. Maybe tomorrow.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool pictures - enjoy your postings.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Another day of fun for those handsome boys! I just love getting to share in their fun lives!

Great pictures as always.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I must say Rob that Oakly and Caue have got it made. That sure looks like some cold fun!! Great pictures of your boy's


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Day fur Dogs! They look like they were having fun...Tailer just loves running n plowing in this stuff!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Snow zoooooooooooooooooooomies!!!!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I want that kinda snow! Holy cow!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

A couple of good looking boys having a delightful day in the snow. Can't get much better! Nice job.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What happy dogs! You are just the bestest owner! Muwaah! :


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, it is just very COLD here, but my gang would love some snow to romp around in.....


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing better than a snow day!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Sure looks like they had a good time. What good dogs to behave so well with the snowmobiles. My dogs would have chased them, but my husband likes them to run with the four wheeler.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like your boys had tons of fun! Mia LOVES the snow!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Always fun to see dogs frolicking in the snow. Now if I could teach Tucker how to use the snow shovel, that would be something, we got about 12" here.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL. I love that first pic of Caue-he's just BEAMING!!!

I took Simon walking down by the lake..he doesn't understand what happened to his WATER!! Everyone seems to be WALKING on it!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome pics, beautiful dogs!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't seen these boys in a while!  They're looking great! I love the first pic! What a happy dog! I can see some 'Molly' in there to!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy boys!! Love it.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pics! The crew here wishes they had that snow!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures! We have a blizzard today, too...Tess doesn't want to go out!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad CT missed the bulk of that storm!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! They're having a blast! 
but brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Very fun pictures. I hope it snows some more around here soon. I'm tired of the rain!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They look so excited. Love the 2nd pic, it's a framer for sure. 

Ike didn't quite know what to do with the snow. Took him a while to rev up for it. I think the next snowfall we have, he'll know what to do...Run, Jump, Twirl, and Wag.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute! We have tones of snow here in the Maritimes in Canada so much that Tessa can barly walk! She's alreay so short it's so funny. Looks like they had fun!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great action photos. !


----------

